# Ocqueoc Falls



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Fished the falls area the day before yesterday. I was disappointed to find a lot fewer fish than last year. I caught a few small rock bass and sm bass on a tube jig.
I switched to a smolt colored Pin's Minnow and caught (2) 20"-22" pike. One hole even produced a 13" rainbow on the minnow! Perhaps I should have been using bigger bait on the tributary of the Black?!


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

This time of year there is quite the "bikini hatch" going on just below the falls. Sounds like you had the place to yourself.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Even tho it was a week day there was a lot of other activity going on! I caught the pike and trout 5 minutes after a group of teenagers sloshed their way past me up stream. I think the fish are used to it. They might have learned to use it like the bass in my pond follow me waiting for me to flush frogs towards them!


----------

